# Preparing for Xmas



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

Ciao Tutti,

I was wondering if anyone is having the same problems I'm having about preparing for the upcoming holidays. In our household, I usually divide the Xmas gifts for my 10 year old daughter in half. First she gets some gifts on the 13th of December for St. Lucia and then the rest at Xmas. But this year I decided to shop early. but I'm A) having a hard time finding quality gifts for a 10 year old girl. B) I've started looking around on Amazon and the shipping is crazy. So my question is what are you doing to prepare for the holidays? I'm finding it the older my daughter gets the harder it is to find gifts for a child to be a child. They seem to want to push children to become electronic junkies and we as parents to ride that wave. And in a place like Italy, toys and video games are not cheap. What are you doing in your household?


----------

